# Condoms



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have used about 1000 of them over a 4 year period and I'm not a dad so I say they work.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I have used about 1000 of them over a 4 year period and I'm not a dad so I say they work.


 Blowing them up as balloons doesn't count.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I think he was actually experimenting with acid/base gas experiments with them. For his CO2 idea, for his planted tank.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I use them and no babies either!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

they work but I don't use them.. i used to


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

BAREBACK baby is the only way to go!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I have used about 1000 of them over a 4 year period and I'm not a dad so I say they work.


 YOU F*IN PIMP :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the one time i actually managed to get off in a vagina, I was so ah excited i forgot to put the f*cking thing on and was holding it my hand unaware for about 2 minutes till i blew my load. Then subsequent panic erupted.... fortunately she said she was on the pill and she never talked to me since (i guess i suck







) so it looks like i got lucky


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use em for a while, but prefer not to, I dont like em


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i use them also everytime and they are 99.9% effective in birth control and STD's if used properly..... do you guys realize there are STD's out there?

i prefer to use them at all costs, i value my life and health more than a few minutes of pleasure.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i dont use them now im married but when i was doin my thang on lifestyles for me the big ones u know the toffee is hung!!!!! lmao


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

my girls on the pill so I don't need to.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I have used about 1000 of them over a 4 year period and I'm not a dad so I say they work.:nod:
> ...










i dont use em...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Using them 1000 times doesnt mean that I used them with a 1000 girls. Its just my ex was a freak and couldnt go 2 days without it. My new girl isn't as bad as my ex but she is a freak also.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

dont use them


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I have used about 1000 of them over a 4 year period and I'm not a dad so I say they work.:nod:
> ...


 Whahaha loooolll


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

all i can say is durex gold are sh*t they dont fit!!! and are to expensive. i havent had a problem with trojan baby blue exept that they smell


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

My bf and I use them and I'm on the pill... I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i used to keep a trojan on me at all times during my first couple of years of college because everyweekend you'd get with a new girl and you don't want a baby or an STD on your hands. now that i am with my fiance, she is on the pill and i don't have to use one anymore....raw is much better than having sex with a rubber tube, at least IMO. oh and sometimes those condoms hurt.

Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like to go out and hunt down a deer. rip out the intestines and use though, they are pre-lubercated and the ladies find it exotic







also makes it look bigger


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> i used to keep a trojan on me at all times during my first couple of years of college because everyweekend you'd get with a new girl and you don't want a baby or an STD on your hands. now that i am with my fiance, she is on the pill and i don't have to use one anymore....raw is much better than having sex with a rubber tube, at least IMO. oh and sometimes those condoms hurt.
> 
> Joe


 i thought you werent supose to keep one on more than an hour or two?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i have condoms, but i dont use them....my girls on the pill and she says it works 99.9% of the time....besides, RAW feels sooo much better than tubing!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like it raw
i hate condoms 
they smell funny and take away alot of the fealing


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

They definitely work. I only use them if its someone that i don't know well. If its a long tem relationship and she is on the pill and i know that we are both clean then i go raw. Nothing feels better then doing it natural without that damn rubber barrier.

You guys know that costco has them the cheapest right? 44 pack for 10 bucks!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Even using condoms your not safe from most std's, it says right on the package. Also birth control pills are like 98.5 percent effective so on average you get pregnent still if you sleep with someone 100 times. Its gonna happen once.
So a condom and the pill used properly is most effective against getting someone pregnent.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

one thing id like to point out, you all make such a big deal about the STD thing, you realize that if you make out with a girl you can get a STD right. If she has the slightest cut in her mouth say from brushing her teeth, and you have chapped lips you can get STDs. If you ask me its just to easy to get STDs, by the time you go to have sex with the chick you probably would already have teh STD. Dont take that wrong, I still use them just in case, better safe than sorry. I just wanna make sure that everybody realizes how easy it is to get STDs.

If its meant to be, it will be is my motto


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> one thing id like to point out, you all make such a big deal about the STD thing, you realize that if you make out with a girl you can get a STD right. If she has the slightest cut in her mouth say from brushing her teeth, and you have chapped lips you can get STDs. If you ask me its just to easy to get STDs, by the time you go to have sex with the chick you probably would already have teh STD. Dont take that wrong, I still use them just in case, better safe than sorry. I just wanna make sure that everybody realizes how easy it is to get STDs.
> 
> If its meant to be, it will be is my motto


I didn't know you can get genital warts, HIV and Herpes (which are the leading STD's found among teens and people under 26) from making out with anybody?

must be something new??









Please back up your opinion with some facts, my Mom is a Nurse Practioner, my GF is a 3rd year Pharmacist student, my older sister is a Registered Nurse and my other sister is a 2nd year RN as well, they are just laughing at your Post.

If you can get a STD from kissing somebody everybody would have an STD, back up your post with a Link to facts.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I didn't know you can get genital warts, HIV and Herpes (which are the leading STD's found among teens and people under 26) from making out with anybody?
> 
> must be something new??


 i dont know about the others, but HIV can be contracted via blood-blood transmission. Theoretically, if you both have cuts in your mouths, and make out, there's a good chance HIV was transferred.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know you can get genital warts, HIV and Herpes (which are the leading STD's found among teens and people under 26) from making out with anybody?
> ...


 Not true, saliva dilutes blood contents and is spread through the membranes of the cheeks (In other words, your cheek membranes absorb the blood or it is drowned and diluted with saliva), you'll have to have a large amount of blood in your mouth to even contract by kissing somebody.

Also, you can't contract HIV or any STD within my knowledge through saliva.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

then theoretically if you just got your wisdom teeth pulled and your HIV-positive makeout buddy had theirs done too around the same time, you could contract HIV.

I win the argument.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> then theoretically if you just got your wisdom teeth pulled and your HIV-positive makeout buddy had theirs done too around the same time, you could contract HIV.
> 
> I win the argument.


it's on you buddy, you won the Most Hypothetical Situation Award..... i assure you if you got your wisdom tooth pulled out, kissing somebody would be the last thing on your mind.

What are the chances of that happening.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sn8, your post is full of crap. This is garbage that has been passed around forever. AIDS is in fact hard to contract unless the fluid exchange is quite prevalent. Blueprint is right.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Sn8, your post is full of crap. This is garbage that has been passed around forever. AIDS is in fact hard to contract unless the fluid exchange is quite prevalent. Blueprint is right.


 thanks xenon.

my family and GF are all in the medical field, i've learned a lot of things because of it.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they worked, but ive beed with my girl for just under 6 years, no need for them anymore


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> Using them 1000 times doesnt mean that I used them with a 1000 girls. Its just my ex was a freak and couldnt go 2 days without it. My new girl isn't as bad as my ex but she is a freak also.


In reply to that post I just wanna say.... I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you









I hate condoms with a passion, but I've religiously used them as my Grandma was a registered nurse and showed me the scariest pictures of my life when I was only 11







There is no bigger turn off than an infected and inflamed genital area... yuck


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

pamonster said:


> they worked, but ive beed with my girl for just under 6 years, no need for them anymore


 correct me if im wrong "blueprint" but i believe there are strains of the hiv virus that can "dwell" or live in your system for well over 5 years, before you will test positive. i dont have to use jimmys anymore but when i first got with my wife we used them all the time, one day we got busy and i let my guard down and im barebacking it, we were only together about 3 months and she was on the pill, i could have cuaght anything she was gonna give me. she got pregnant and before you have a baby nowadays they ask if you want a hiv test with the rest of the test and HELL YA we got one, well two more kids and here we are 4 kids altogether,(my eldest was from a past relationship) meaning it could have been alot different, i could be dying of AIDS right now! ive lost alot of people to the AIDS virus, the one thing i was most concerned about when getting busy when iwas singel was sucking titty you can contract hiv from breast milk, so suck that tittly and breast milk comes out, bam!! i know to long, im done, lastly, me and my girl together 7 years got married yesterday


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you can only get an STD if the person you are f*cking has one right?

i think you could get genital warts, yeast infections, and some other things just from making out. i leanred that in my health class this year so i will see if i can back it up


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Pacuguy said:


> BAREBACK baby is the only way to go!


 fuckin right doggy


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but those percentages aren't based off of every time you have sex, aren't they based off of in the presence of an egg and sperm, a condom will prevent pregnancy x% of the time?? I'm pretty sure that that's how it goes. Condoms are listed at 70% effective, not 99.8% birth control is close to that percentage, but there's any number of things that can throw a girl off of being out of the pregnancy zone, like getting sick, or being on other meds etc.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > one thing id like to point out, you all make such a big deal about the STD thing, you realize that if you make out with a girl you can get a STD right. If she has the slightest cut in her mouth say from brushing her teeth, and you have chapped lips you can get STDs. If you ask me its just to easy to get STDs, by the time you go to have sex with the chick you probably would already have teh STD. Dont take that wrong, I still use them just in case, better safe than sorry. I just wanna make sure that everybody realizes how easy it is to get STDs.
> ...


 yeah its mostly what people tell me, however I have been told in health classes HIV can be spread if there are open sores in the mouth or chapped lips. Obviously not all STDs can be spread the same way.

Oh and yes I did have my wisdom teeth pulled last christmas, and from what the surgeon told me they take a long time to close up


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Piece of advice.

Don't always listen to what people say, it's all opinionative in all regards unless your a licensed physician.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Wear a Jimmy, it's that simple... STD's are a rapidly growing epidemic in north america and your chances of contracting it is Likely in this day of age. I've been with my GF for many years and she's on the Pill and i still use condoms.

You can never be to sure.... my best friend is HIV positive and has contracted Herpes within the last year... in a society where sex is publicized you can never be to safe.

A few minutes of pleasure is not worth risking your health and life.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

blueprint said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > then theoretically if you just got your wisdom teeth pulled and your HIV-positive makeout buddy had theirs done too around the same time, you could contract HIV.
> ...


 I agree with Blueprint on everything except oral and genital Herpes CAN be spread by simply kissing someone or drinking from the same cup as someone who has an open herpes cold sore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

From the book said:


> In theory, kissing in which saliva is exchanged can transmit HIV infection, but in reality, there are no proven cases. Several possible cases have arisen, but were subsequently disproved.
> Saliva contains such low concentrations of the virus, infection via saliva is unlikely. Saliva contains germ-killing chemicals which seem effective against HIV. Another factor that must be considered, however, is blood in the mouth. If a person is infected, his or her blood contains a high concentration of the virus and blood is far more infectious than saliva alone. The presence of blood in the mouth is a common event and not obvious. Blood in the mouth may originate from bites, abrasions, flossing, and bleeding gums. Kissing, if done roughly, can also create bleeding points in the mucous membranes of the gums and cheeks.
> 
> In many instances of HIV-infected homosexual males who continually wet-kissed (exchanged saliva) with their non-infected partners, no HIV transmission seems to have taken place.
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

www.plannedparenthood.com

read up fellas, that's the only site you can ever need.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

blueprint said:


> www.plannedparenthood.com
> 
> read up fellas, that's the only site you can ever need.
> 
> :nod:


Exactly, and it lists condoms, if used properly, as being 98% effective...and that's WAY better than the 70% that someone mentioned. In the five years that I've been with my b/f, we've never had one break, and we've never had any sort of problems. We only use one brand, Trojan, and always spermicidally lubricated ones. I can't go on any hormonal birth control, so condoms are our only choice as of now until we can afford a vasectomy for him. We never want children, so it's a good solution for us. As far as condoms feeling differenty, I honestly haven't noticed any difference, and he doesn't mind. He gets off just fine...guess I know what I'm doing...:nod:

As far as someone talking about different strains of HIV, there's only three strains that I know of, and humans can only get one. The three strains are feline, equine, and primate. So, the whole urban legend about AIDS coming from sheep is a complete farce. What someone mentioned about it remaining dormant is the "window period." An infected person doesn't start out with AIDS anyways. They start out being HIV positive, and that will progress to AIDS. It could take months, it could take years. As far as I know, Magic Johnson is still only HIV positive and has been that way for quite a few years now.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

what is a condom? is that where peep live in?

JK

i really dont use condom cause its a thrill pullin out in time without releasing inside of her...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> i really dont use condom cause its a thrill pullin out in time without releasing inside of her...


 You do know about a little thing called "pre-ejaculate," right? It may contain enough sperm to get a woman pregnant, so be careful when playing with fire!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I pull out. Not a daddy yet.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> I pull out. Not a daddy yet.


 Yea me too ........Boo-Kaa-kee for everyone

My girl is on the pill and I still use Condoms and Pull out .
I dont want any babies yet...........

Magnums all the way !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Magnums all the way !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how did STDS start?

have they just been around since the beginning of time?

i heard something that primates could only get HIV and that when a hunter killed one and ate it that he got HIV and thats how it started. also that some freak fucked a monkey and strated that way


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> what is a condom? is that where peep live in?
> 
> JK
> 
> i really dont use condom cause its a thrill pullin out in time without releasing inside of her...


 There are more concentrations of Sperm in pre-ejaculation then when you blow your load.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy crap! I just started this thread to see how many people use condoms and to see how many think it works....never did i think it would be a sex ed 101 class.....

....by the way, pulling out doesnt work 100% of the time, it works probably 25% of the time, the other 75% you're left pulling out at the wrong time, usually right about the time you bust and think _OH sh*t, I WAS SUPPOSE TO PULL OUT BUT IT FELT SOO GOOD_. On a different note, some girls don't like it when a guy pulls out, kills the moment, at least for my girl it does. I too have heard that condoms work only 70% of the time, 99% if used properly with other methods of birth control.

.....Hm, I'm beginning to wonder if Sweet Lu has been talked the birds N bees by his parents yet, if not, he's getting on right now!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Magnums all the way !!!!!!!!!!!










Im Italian Xenon


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, and yes. Pill or no pill, I don't go bareback unless, and until I'm comfortable with the idea of raising a child with that same woman.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > i really dont use condom cause its a thrill pullin out in time without releasing inside of her...
> ...


 it never happen to me









When i had my two kid, i planned it all out ( i didnt pull out, i just fall asleep on top of her when it was all done...)


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, pulling out isn't always effective, That's how I got my 1st child.
There was a condom involved when I got knocked up with my 2nd child, but they don't work when you hurry to try and open it and sling it across the room. LOL
We didn't feel like finding it, so what do you know? 
Yeah, you got it.... Pulling out didn't work that time either.

I always hated them.... Now I don't have to use them! Thank god!
I'm married and had a hysterectomy last year....
So I can do whatever I want, whenever I want, However I want and I don't have to worry about a damn thing.... It's great!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Drew is part Italian...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> they work but I don't use them.. i used to


 same here, but thats because I don't get any action


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > they work but I don't use them.. i used to
> ...


 thats why they have personal escorts, my friend :laugh: .....i'm not sure how much they run, but i know a friend who's friends with these personal escorts.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Whaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hm, judging from my little poll and the replys, 2/3 of yesturdays teenagers (todays young adult; 20-27) are quite educated on STD's and actually do use condoms....i guess those high school sex-ed classes do work :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> thats why they have personal escorts, my friend :laugh: .....i'm not sure how much they run, but i know a friend who's friends with these personal escorts.


 well, what DO you know about em.... any stories? where do you pick up their business cards? Find out what the going rates are when you get a chance!


----------

